# Most X-ian Y



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Make comparisons! What is the most Haydn-esque Mozart? The most Schumann-like of Schubert's works? The Bach that most resembles Bruckner?

The most Schoenberg-esque piece Stravinsky wrote, I think, is his Septet, and the most Stravinsky-esque Schoenberg may just be his own Septet...

The most Messiaen-like Debussy is the Etude for Chords, No. 12, while the Messiaen work most akin to Debussy is his early Preludes.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I remember hearing some piece that sounded quite like Ligeti, but I have no idea which composer it was coming from. 

Best regards, Dr

PS It wasn't Ligeti.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Most Chopin-like Schubert is his impromptu in E-flat D899 no.2.




And doesn't the 1st movement of his D960 sonata sound a lot like the famous Chopin "Raindrop" prelude in places? And I'm not just talking about the repeated quaver pedal notes.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I think this movement from Beethoven's first piano sonata sounds really Mozarty, except for a couple awkward phrasings that Mozart probably wouldn't have put in.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Mozart's 20th PC is his most Beethovenesque (though shouldn't that be the other way round? That Beethoven became Mozartian by following PC#20?)...


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

DrKilroy said:


> I remember hearing some piece that sounded quite like Ligeti, but I have no idea which composer it was coming from.
> 
> Best regards, Dr
> 
> PS It wasn't Ligeti.


maybe you was thinking of Rued Langaard and his Music of the spheres.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Bax Symphony No. 6 gets increasingly Sibeliussy until in the Scherzo there's an out-&-out quote from Tapiola.

(another thread: out-&-out quotes)


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Dvorak's 7th symphony (Most Brahmsian, espacially compare it with his symphony No.3 & 4)


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Howzabout Gurrelieder as the most Wagnerian Schoenberg, more even than Verklärte Nacht.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

norman bates said:


> maybe you was thinking of Rued Langaard and his Music of the spheres.


It was not that, but thank you for reminding me of that piece - I listened to it some time ago and I thought it was great!

Best regards, Dr


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

DrKilroy said:


> I remember hearing some piece that sounded quite like Ligeti, but I have no idea which composer it was coming from.
> 
> Best regards, Dr
> 
> PS It wasn't Ligeti.


lol, Unsuk Chin perhaps?.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Stravinsky:
His most Debussy-esque work us dedicated to the master, _Zvezdolikiy._





The most Tchaikovskian is again a direct tribute, a story ballet based on Hans Christian Andersen's "The Snow Maiden." _Le baiser de la fée_ Stravinsky used material of Tchaikovsky, with his own rule what he chose had never been orchestrated by Tchaikovsky, and composed additional Tchaikovsky-like material.
It is a lovely and somewhat neglected score. 









His most directly J.S.Bachian is the Himmel Hoch Variations, with the famous tune of Martin Luther, Bach's chorale harmonization, and free and extended contrapuntal additions.





Somehow, borrowing / stealing either a slight Debussyian gesture or two in _Zvezdolikiy_ or more directly from Tchaikovsky in _Le baiser de la fée_ or Bach in _Himmel Hoch Variations_ the composer's personality, DNA, motor and harmonic gestures are clearly present in each.

Stravinsky outWeberning Webern (while again, not erasing his own fingerprints): Movements for piano and orchestra.





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
I sense some commonality between late romantic Webern (_Im Sommerwind_) and later Debussy, _Jeux_, though that is entirely empirical and intuitive, and I cannot really quite verbally think out "Why."
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mahler directly acknowledging and grappling with the newer harmonic language as per the younger Viennese composers, about him and on the scene, Schoenberg, Berg and Webern in the _Symphony No. 10 Adagio._ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Milhaud almost channeling the young bad boy Hindemith (ala Kammermusik No. 1) in the viola concerto Hindemith commissioned from Milhaud, especially in the first movement:


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Schubert's Symphony no. 5 is the most Mozartean of his symphonies.

D.845 sonata is the most Beethovenian of Schubert sonatas.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

With its many quotations fighting for space with the main music perhaps Schnittke's 1st symphony is his most 'Ivesian'?

With textures which are by turns knotty and uncluttered and with occasional moments of playfulness I reckon there is some common ground between the flute and clarinet sonatas of Hindemith and Poulenc. Poulenc's Oboe sonata doesn't fall into this category as it was to the memory of Prokofiev and is essentially elegiac.

It's been said quite a few times so perhaps an obvious choice - Walton's Facade could almost be a stunt double for Schoenberg's Pierrot lunaire in places.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Most Grieg-ian Debussy.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Bruckner's 9th symphony is the most Schoenbergian work of the 19th century . It anticipates 20th century harmony to an astonishing degree , as well as its nconventional , disjunct melodic writing. The opening theme of the slow movement, the last completed movent (or is it ?) , is quite Schoenbergian .


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

superhorn said:


> Bruckner's 9th symphony is the most Schoenbergian work of the 19th century . It anticipates 20th century harmony to an astonishing degree , as well as its nconventional , disjunct melodic writing. The opening theme of the slow movement, the last completed movent (or is it ?) , is quite Schoenbergian .


heard this first thing this morning (unbidden on the tv audio). Now I have to listen again from this angle....

also: hmmmm....


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Ravel piano concerto in G with parts sounding like Gershwin?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Speaking of Gershwin, the jury's out on whether the second movement of William Grant Still's Afro-American Symphony is Gershwin-ian or if Gershwin's I Got Rhythm is his most Still-ian.

Here's an obscure one: George Rochberg's Black Sounds is his most Varese-ian.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I think the first page of Mahler's 9th symphony could be mistaken for Anton Webern.

Also, Schoenberg's Pelleas und Melisande is him at his most Strauss-ian (Richard, that is).


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> I think the first page of Mahler's 9th symphony could be mistaken for Anton Webern.


Definitely. It even looks like Webern:
















Manxfeeder said:


> Also, Schoenberg's Pelleas und Melisande is him at his most Strauss-ian (Richard, that is).


Perhaps in texture, but the first theme of the Chamber Symphony No. 1 practically quotes the opening of Don Juan...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The most Glazunovian works by Shostakovich are his ballet suites, no doubt about it. Very romantic, high energy stuff, just like Glazunov's own ballets.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Tchaikovsky's _Les Saisons_ always sound fairly Chopin-esque to me, especially Octobre...


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Most Prokofievian Rachmaninov


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Arsakes said:


> Dvorak's 7th symphony (Most Brahmsian, espacially compare it with his symphony No.3 & 4)


Listening to D's 8th symphony. In the last movement there are passages that strike me as very much like modern film music. Thus, Dvorak's 8th is his most John Williamsian bit...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The most Mahlerian work by Glazunov is his Ballade in F major, op. 78. It was composed roughly the same year as Mahler's 5th Symphony, and that great Adagietto... interesting coincidence... or something more?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It can be said Satie's Trois Valses distingues du precieux degoute may have been a gentle parody of Ravel's Valses nobles. Well, it _has_ been said; that's a quote from Alan Gilmor.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Here is Maurice Ravel at his most Satie-ian; his very own Gymnopedie.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Arnold Bax is the British Ravel.

Malcolm Arnold is the British Shostakovich.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

maestro267 said:


> Arnold Bax is the British Ravel.
> 
> Malcolm Arnold is the British Shostakovich.


Interesting take-- 
Love them all a lot, never drew this kind of parallel. Gives me food for thought. The Arnold-DSCH is starting to seem apt.


----------

